# Chyrid Now in the Philippines...



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

Very sad indeed 



> MANILA (AFP) — A deadly frog fungus that has wiped out hundreds of amphibian species in the Americas is now devastating the populations of five frog species in the Philippines, experts said Wednesday.
> 
> A two-year nationwide survey by a team of US and Filipino scientists found that the Philippines has become the third country in Asia to be hit by the chytrid fungus.
> 
> ...


AFP: Fungus threatens to wipe out Philippine frogs


----------

